# Slot Art



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was paying around with Photoshop and came up with these


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/cheetglow3.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/cheetglow2.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/CUSTOM40FORDCOUPE2glow2.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/gplusmaclaren2paint2.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/customrodcutout.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/redwagon2frontglow.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/redwagon4rearglow.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/twotonerodsglow.jpg


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Could somebody make me a black T-shirt...*

...with this pic on it:










Playing around with PhotoShop is FUN! ))

Claus


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

actually, you can buy iron on transfer paper and print it yourself. Then you can iron it on anything. BUT if any of you guys try to sell them, you're going to have to cut me in the deal

hehehehe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

these would make awesome shirts.

Claus, did you get my email today??? I sent it last night


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Off topic (@ Ed)*



sethndaddy said:


> Claus, did you get my email today??? I sent it last night


Yepp!  Just sent you a PM...!

Claus


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> ...with this pic on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to cafepress and get a one off done...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thats my new uniform!*

I love them all! Although the Mac. is a bit washed out. A shirt for everyday of the week. My new wardrobe for sure. I wonder how much the camera work, screen fab and printing would cost? Looks like a minimum four color job. Spendy but just flat Beautiful! Dig it - Bill


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I love them all! Although the Mac. is a bit washed out. A shirt for everyday of the week. My new wardrobe for sure. I wonder how much the camera work, screen fab and printing would cost? Looks like a minimum four color job. Spendy but just flat Beautiful! Dig it - Bill


I think a cafepress T is about $15, not really any more than the T itself would cost in the high street. OK, so you only get one item but then how many do you need? Sure beats getting 100 shirts done at $4 each.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here are two more of the Mac.. I went with the white oneto have some variation from the dark ones


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/gplusmaclaren2glow2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/gplusmaclaren2paint.jpg


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> here are two more of the Mac.. I went with the white oneto have some variation from the dark ones
> 
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/gplusmaclaren2glow2.jpg
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/slot%20art/gplusmaclaren2paint.jpg












Best one yet!
Can I use it for my slot car club logo?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sure, why not


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> sure, why not


Cheers, do you have the original photo you can email me? Maybe it is bigger?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sure, PM me your email address and I'll send on over.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> sure, PM me your email address and I'll send on over.


You have a PM


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VJ - Keep playing around. You keep coming up with great innovative stuff. 
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

VJ, do a daytona spin in red..........I wish tom would have done it in red/black and chaged the number to 5


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, may use the scheme to try and do up a real life paint job on a couple then get out my blacklight.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Looks great, may use the scheme to try and do up a real life paint job on a couple then get out my blacklight.  rr



And what else do you plan on pulling out? Does it ryhme with Bong? No wait...


:dude: :tongue:


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's one.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey VJ,
I did the same thing with Photoshop. I incorporated it into our logo. Mine is a Model Motoring 69 GTO JudgeJWL LOGO
Jeff
www.jwlslotcars.net


----------

